# nombre de hoja a celda



## aldobrandani (Apr 4, 2005)

Hola! Necesitaría ayuda para:

en celdas sucesivas de una misma hoja colocar el nombre de cada una de las restantes hojas (sheets) de un archivo (workbook). Estoy usando la version 2003 en castellano.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 5, 2005)

No tengo acceso a una versión de Excel en Castillano.  Asi sería como hacerlo usando los menus y fórmulas en inglés.  Ojalá que usted pueda traducir los comandos a los correspondientes en español.  Y bienvenido a Mr. Excel.

From the menu Insert Names Define...
In the _Names in Workbook_ box type WSNames and
In the _Refers To_ box type =SUBSTITUTE(GET.WORKBOOK(1),"["&GET.WORKBOOK(16)&"]","") -- note, it may help to hit the F2 key while in this box to put it in "edit" mode.
Click the [Add] button.
On the sheet in cell A1, type the formula =INDEX(WSNames,Row()) and then copy/fill down.  If you need to put the formula in some other cell that is not in row 1, then adjust the 2nd argument as required to yield the correct subscripts.


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 7, 2005)

Aldo,

Bueno, debido a su mensaje trato de ofrecerle ayuda para encontrar como se llamarían las cosas en español...
#1 - Me imagino que su menú debe ofrecer algo como _Insertar | Nombres | Definir..._
#2 - En el dialogo que aparece, la cajita superior debe tener una etiqueta como _Nombres en el cuaderno_ donde se tecla WSNames
#3 - En el dialogo que aparece, la cajita inferior debe tener una etiqueta como _Refiere a_
#3.a. - La función SUBSTITUTE se llama SUSTITUIR en español.
#3.b. - No sé los nombres para GET.WORKBOOK, tal vez funcionen in inglés o ojalá que Juan Pablo lea esto.
#4. El botón se llama ¿Añadir?
#5. La función INDEX se llama INDICE en español. La función ROW() se llama FILA() en español.

Espero que le ayude,


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 7, 2005)

La función es INDICAR.LIBRO(), así que quedaría:

=SUSTITUIR(INDICAR.LIBRO(1),"["&INDICAR.LIBRO(16)&"]","")


----------

